# Advice on Passing Property Mgmt Interview with Fearful GSD



## KiyaBear (Jun 3, 2012)

*The Situation:*

Last year, I rescued a sweet GSD girl out of an abusive situation. She is very fearful (and can be aggressive) of people because of her history. I am moving at the end of the summer to finish my last year of college. After hours and hours of searching, I have realized that most apartment complexes and rentals do not accept GSDs, and my only option is to find an apartment that requires 'pet interviews' instead of full on breed/weight restrictions. I am nervous that my pup will not pass the interview because of her fear of people. I am looking for any advice on how to prep or train my dog for the interview. Also, if anyone has experience with similar situations, I would love any advice on that since I am not entirely sure how a pet interview with a property management company works.

*Background Info/Details on Behavior and Training:*

The first time I met my pup, it took her an hour to come up to me and receive pets and loving. Even then, you could tell she was uncomfortable. Since then, I have enrolled her in some obedience classes and have worked on trying to build her confidence. She has come a long way, but she still is very fearful of people. If she is in a room with a 'stranger,' she will bark and run in circles, staying as far away as possible. Any sudden noise or movement will make her jump and run in fear. However, if I am in the yard with her, and she sees a 'stranger' walking in the street, she will rush them and circle them, barking at them, which can be very scary for me and the other person. Although she has never bitten, lunged, snapped, or even bared her teeth at anyone, she does bark and circle in an aggressive manner. Her fear is not just with people, she is very timid when it comes to anything new (stairs, bugs, new animals, etc.) She will not take treats from strangers (I have tried with all kinds of treats) because she will not get close enough to the person to take it from them. If you toss it to her, she will run. The only saving grace I can think of with her is that she has incredible ball drive. She is a different dog entirely if a stranger throws a ball for her or goes on hikes with her. 

Although she doesn't ALWAYS act this way, it is most of the time. I am unsure of what she will do when the property management meets her. She's 2 years old, and she is an incredible dog with my fiance and I. She just has an issue with new people. She has no issues with dogs.

Sorry I am writing a book, I am just trying to include as much detail as possible to help with my specific situation.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

I wouldn't try to sneak it past management because if tenants see that they may report her and you will be apartment hunting again.
Also you cannot correct something that fast. She is what she is and they should see her that way.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Ask your vet for some tranqualizers. If you are uncomfortable telling the vet the reasons you're requesting them you could say that she freaks out during car rides or something like that. You will need to start LAT training with her and always keep her on a leash if you are approved for a complex.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Do you have any dog training centers near you? Most offer a fearful dog class. I'd think that would be a good start.

Just know whatever you decide to do... it's not going to be an overnight fix.


----------



## KiyaBear (Jun 3, 2012)

I am definitely not looking for an overnight fix. I've worked with this dog for a year, and she has come a long way, and nothing was overnight. However, I am stuck on where to go now. I am looking for a way to start correcting the problem and advice on how to handle the situation.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

KiyaBear said:


> I am definitely not looking for an overnight fix. I've worked with this dog for a year, and she has come a long way, and nothing was overnight. However, I am stuck on where to go now. I am looking for a way to start correcting the problem and advice on how to handle the situation.


Are there any classes strictly for fearful dogs that you can take in your area?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Is it affordable to rent a small house instead of an apartment in a complex? Or even an apartment in a smaller building with a landlord and not a property manager?


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

KiyaBear said:


> *The Situation:*
> 
> 
> *Background Info/Details on Behavior and Training:*
> ...


Have you looked into working with a behaviorist, especially with your dog coming out of an abusive situation? After evaluation, the behaviorist would be able to give you direction on ways to build her confidence, instruction for you on the safest ways of managing her. If you choose to look into medication and if it is needed, the behaviorist would work with your vet on which medication would help the training achieve the results needed.

Also take a look at BAT and BAT Blog. Woolf and I have been working with a behaviorist for a few months now. Couple of months ago he had finally made progress enough to begin with BAT. It has made a huge difference for him. BAT allows the dog to make a choice.

This won't be an overnight success, but there is time for improvement. Perhaps with smaller complexes, duplex maybe(?) or as someone suggested, a small rental house, statements from the behaviorist and vet describing improvement (proof as well you are working with your dog) that would be taken into consideration.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I have rehabbed one fear aggressive dog and it took years and a lot of help. 

Find a fearful dog class (some are called, "Fearful Fido") and also read anything you can get your hands on. 

There is a shy dog yahoo group that is full of really knowledgeable and helpful people called shy-k9. Join that and see what resources they recommend. 

Patricia McConnell has a short book called, "The Cautious Canine."

It's best to work with someone who has rehabbed fear aggressive dogs because they often get worse before they get better and you can unconsciously reinforce their fears.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Read most of this in a Dog Fancy article years ago. Put together a folder for your dog. Include vet paperwork, certificates (or any proof) of classes taken or in progress, brief information of your dog, any letters from professionals such as a trainer or rescue member who can vouch for your dog and the training you do. If you have a current landlord, have him or her write a letter about your good "tenantship." For the meeting, have her favorite toys on hand. Discuss beforehand that your dog was rescued from an abusive home and that she is very frightened. Ask that the interviewer ignore her at first but say you would like for the interviewer to play with her after she relaxes. Reasonable people do understand what it is like to be terrified and a reasonable person will clearly see the difference between a diligent, caring, responsible pet owner versus someone who just has a dog. 

Will she take high value treats from you? Sometimes you have to go VERY high value. If I take Renji to the vet, he is calmest when he is nose-first in a tub of ice cream. On walks, cheese overrides any meat treat. Ball trumps all and for new introductions indoors we do playtime with the new people. 

Can you do the interview in a private, fenced yard? Your dog may be more relaxed, you can all play, and you can show off some training. I have been lucky enough to not have to do these but if I had to, I would follow the above to "sell" my dog and also my responsible ownership.


----------



## KiyaBear (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you all for your help. I haven't been able to find a Fearful Fido sort of class in my area, but I will keep looking. That would be most helpful!

I have looked for privately owned rentals, such as a small house with a yard, but I have only found one potential rental, and the landlord still requires a pet interview.

I will look into the BAT training. I am unfamiliar with this method, this is the first time I am hearing about it.

The good news is that I have 2 months to work with my pup, so I am hoping to improve/work to correct her behavior in that time. I am not looking to mask her behavior for just the interview because I know it will just be a problem down the road.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

DianaM said:


> Read most of this in a Dog Fancy article years ago. Put together a folder for your dog. Include vet paperwork, certificates (or any proof) of classes taken or in progress, brief information of your dog, any letters from professionals such as a trainer or rescue member who can vouch for your dog and the training you do. If you have a current landlord, have him or her write a letter about your good "tenantship." For the meeting, have her favorite toys on hand. Discuss beforehand that your dog was rescued from an abusive home and that she is very frightened. Ask that the interviewer ignore her at first but say you would like for the interviewer to play with her after she relaxes. Reasonable people do understand what it is like to be terrified and a reasonable person will clearly see the difference between a diligent, caring, responsible pet owner versus someone who just has a dog.


:thumbup: This. I think it is best to be honest about the dog, and all you are doing. If the interviewers are reasonable people they will see that you are a responsible dog owner and will likely be a responsible tenant. Hopefully the owners are dog people and if not, then you will be better somewhere else anyway.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Welcome to the club you never wanted to join: A percentage of us with fearful dogs. I don't know where your college is, but I think if you can afford it, you may do much better finding a small house with a fenced yard. Sometimes it's not any more expensive than apartments anyway. Since they're usually owned by individuals and not corporations, you will probably have a better chance of renting. Either way, I'd be honest about the dog so it doesn't come back to haunt you later when you have to move again.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

KiyaBear said:


> Thank you all for your help. I haven't been able to find a Fearful Fido sort of class in my area, but I will keep looking. That would be most helpful!
> 
> I have looked for privately owned rentals, such as a small house with a yard, but I have only found one potential rental, and the landlord still requires a pet interview.
> 
> ...


Seriously BAT worked wonders for my dogs.I will be doing some refresher work with my 2 older dogs. I just found out that my friend & petsitter was in a fatal accident. When I started using the concept of keeping the dogs under threshold I was really suprised at the results. My dogs aren't vicious just noisy. It worked so good I had the 2 dogs in one room and a repair man working in full view in the adjacent room without a peep out of them. This was before I got Lakota. Now all I have to do is wip up a batch of liver brownies and I have 100% undivided attention.
By the way I like your user name!


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

kiya said:


> Seriously BAT worked wonders for my dogs.I will be doing some refresher work with my 2 older dogs.


That's two people who have talked up BAT with successful in improvement in their dogs, and I myself am now looking into it. I have no veterinary behaviorist closer than 3 hours away so for now I'm on my own, but I don't want to start it until I completely understand how it works.


----------

